# Truck/Jeep sub needed in northern Hunterdon, NJ



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Need a sub for about 40 drives in Lebanon, NJ. Flexible arrangements... Must be onsite within 30 minutes of call. Triggers of 2-4"
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

im in monmouth county i would travel up to you as long as its not snowing down here. let me know if this could work. dependable truck dependable operator


----------

